# Bachmann Colombia engine



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone have a well used Bachmann Colombia engine that the want to get rid of? I need the running gear and I could use the rest of the engine for parts.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Is this the 2-4-2? If so, I think I have one which I could look for on Friday. I am going to keep the motor & gears to run a windmill, everything else is gratis. Ted


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

2-4-2 or 2-4-2T? Also, do you need the earlier version of the 2-4-2 that has plastic gearing or the later version that has metal or if the 2-4-2T, the earlier _ Spectrum_ version (yes, it actually was billed as a _ Spectrum_!) or the newer version that just came out last year?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

It would be the 2-4-2 with the tender. According to the chart that was linked in a previous post, the wheel tread diameter is 1.59 inches. I have 2 of the wheelsets and I need 2 more for the project that I'm working on. I believe that the "Indie" wheels would also work, the chart says that they measure 1.6 inches. 
Ted, I'll take you up on that offer of the parts, I'll use what I can of it.  
I also have an older Lynn that needs drivers and the front and rear wheels, so a 2-4-2T would work for that. The wheels from my old Lynn got modified for a different project years ago.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Amber, yes the wheel tread on mine was 1.59+. Wheels are metals, rods & crossheads are a very cheap grey plastic. What I have appears to be mostly complete except for motor, bell & generator which I an keeping for other projects. Boiler is missing but smoke unit (working?) is included. All else is yours. If you don't need the numerous small screws, I'll retain them so I can misplace them and spend hours searching. What is your address? Ted


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I sent you a message Ted. Thanks!


----------

